# πρωτόγραμμα = drop cap, (historiated or illuminated) initial



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Το *πρωτόγραμμα* το ξέρετε:
το πρώτο γράμμα στην αρχή ενός κεφαλαίου, που είναι μεγαλύτερο από τα άλλα και συχνά διακοσμημένο ή και χρωματισμένο. (ΛΚΝ)

Οι κομπιουτεράδες το λένε και _*αρχίγραμμα*_ και στα αγγλικά *drop cap*.

In desktop publishing, the first letter of a paragraph that is enlarged to "drop" down two or more lines, as in the next paragraph. Drop caps are often seen at the beginning of novels, where the top of the first letter of the first word lines up with the top of the first sentence and drops down to the four or fifth sentence.







Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε να κάνουμε με παλιά χειρόγραφα η αγγλική λέξη είναι ένα σκέτο *initial* (στα γαλλικά *lettrine*):
In a written work, an initial is a letter at the beginning of a work, a chapter or a paragraph that is larger than the rest of the text. The word comes from the Latin _initialis_, which means standing at the beginning. It is often several lines in height and in older books or manuscripts sometimes ornately decorated. In illuminated manuscripts, initials with images inside them, like those illustrated here, are known as *historiated initials*.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 10, 2008)

Και πάντα αναρωτιόμουνα πώς λεγόντουσαν αυτά (στα Ελληνικά & τα Αγγλικά)...

Thanks!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2009)

Καλείται και *inset initial*, *drop initial*, dropped initial capital letter (που 'ναι κι ο ορισμός του).

Για να δημιουργήσετε πρωτόγραμμα στο Word 2003: από το μενού Format κάνετε κλικ στο Drop Cap, επιλέγετε Dropped ή In Margin, και ρυθμίζετε τις υπόλοιπες επιλογές. http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA010565101033.aspx?pid=CL100636481033


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Ερώτηση στυλ: Όταν το πρωτόγραμμα είναι από μόνο του μια λέξη (π.χ. τα άρθρα _ο_ και _η_), βάζετε κενό αμέσως μετά ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Ναι. Εκτός αν σε ενοχλεί πολύ στο μάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Όχι, προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί — αλλά ήθελα να δω αν ενοχλεί τους άλλους. :)


----------

